# It's about that time!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So it was about that time for the anual first ice off run down to otter creek with my buddy Steve. A lot of the others we had been talking headed different directions we were going to be the guinea pigs for this place. Having heard conflicting reports on the weather, how much open water was available, and fishing conditions we figured the only way to know for sure is to drive down and take a look. We were sure glad that we did we timed it perfectly our favorite spot on the lake was just begining to uncover. Just barely enought to put a float tube in the water and yet small enough that a tube wasn't needed. Both aproaches worked out great. Lots of chunky otter creek footballs to be had this year ranging from 15-21.5 inches in lenght. It's not officially fishing season until you get jizzed on by a buck rainbow so I can say my season has officially began! I will let the photo's do the talking.










First fish of the season, gotta take a picture of that!










Just had to try that leach didn't ya!










First Jizz fish of the year.










Another chunky male makes it to the net










Such a variety of colors.










Are those simm's waders?










The side shot.










Big boy of the day.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice trip.
Looks like your timing was spot on.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

way to go craig and steve!! looks like a good start to a good year!!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Dang those are some nice bows!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Now that looks like a good time awesome colors in all those gish


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bscuderi said:


> Now that looks like a good time awesome colors in all those gish


gish? what are gish? sorry, just givin you a hard time.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work guys! I would have went on Saturday but I got some BAD info that the dam end was still totally locked in. Looks like highmtn's info source must have wanted it for himself! We did really well at Minersville though. Glad you guys hit it right!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess things can change quickly in a day or 2. Sounds like I lost out by staying home this weekend.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

HighmtnFish said:


> I guess things can change quickly in a day or 2. Sounds like I lost out by staying home this weekend.


Just funnin', Highmtn. That strip of water could have opened up Saturday night for all I know. I appreciate your intel lots!
Otter on Saturday? Should be a bunch of good openings by then.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work, guys! I knew it had to be ready. Looks like some healthy friends you found there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great timing. Well done guys. :O||:


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Nice work! Those are some great looking bows. Now if only I had more time...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin fish! And waders, I love the zippered waders.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed the waders.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I missed the waders.


To me the fish aren't as important as the waders. It's all about the zippered waders.


----------

